# Giant Schnauzers



## Sean

Giant Schnauzers are great dogs, bit more working guard dog then Poodles. They've never been really popular, so they're still mainly bred with guarding, police work, schutzhund, etc in mind, similar in temperament to Bouviers. sort of a militant Bouvier. Also look at Black Russian Terriers for a similar breed.


----------



## jak

Yes, I saw a litter that is in our tiny wee country, quite unusual for a rare breed like them
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Home-living/Pets-animals/Dogs/Dogs/auction-254132865.htm
I don't like them as much as the Giant Schnauzers, but I'm just going by looks, so I can't really know until I meet them.
I just don't like the whole hair over the face thing, but on Giant Schnauzers I do because it's just enough
I tend to like dogs that have similar physiques, like Standard Poodles, Dobermanns, Giant Schnauzers, the lean square look. But not so much squashed in faces, but some are okay, but I would never have one.


----------



## WonderPup

I really like them, only met one with behavior issues and that was very much due to his owners and him being understimulated at home. All the rest of the ones I've been around have been big happy dogs, strong, higher energy types. There is a breeder here in the area I know as well as another kennel club memeber who has one she's is showing and doing really well with. I've groomed several pets as well and have had them in training classes. I like them.


----------



## flyingduster

I've only ever handled a few, all of them I absolutly LOVE, even the nutty one that trys to take the clippers out of my hand all the time... lol. He's just SOOOO cool, that even though he's an idiot to groom a bit, I still love him. That's not common for me, usually if they're idiots I don't like 'em! lol. I only do one (lil) giant girl now, but she's still a fav. 

I do really like them. I'm not *totally* sure I could own one, but they're certainly up there.


----------



## jak

That's what I thought (and hoped too), that they are lovely dogs, just the bad experience with them has been due to being untrained.
It really annoys me when people don't train their dogs, it is almost unfair to the dog sometimes.


----------



## Marian

It isn't _almost_ unfair to the dog, it's completely unfair.

I think Giant Schnauzers are beautiful dogs, but I really love the Bouvier look more. Saw one at the vets office one time and was stunned. I also love the Briard.


----------



## flyingduster

Just was thinking about it last night, and I have to say the one BIG drawback for me is the almost constantly wet slobbery beard. Giant schnauzers pant a lot, they're known for it, and that's why their faces are actually *supposed* to be trimmed slightly different to the minis (you shave right to the corner of their mouth, not just the whisker) cos the giants are always panting and with the hair left out to the whisker like on minis gives them big chipmunk cheeks. lol! Hence it's shaved way in close on them... I've seen the exact same look on all the bouviers I've seen too.

They're gorgeous, but I dunno if I'd want to have that wet mush about all the time. lol!


----------



## Harley_chik

I don't have any personal experience w/ them but they were originally my first choice. The fact that they are big terriers and have a high prey drive turned me off. I ran across a GS rescue site that said "they will kill your cat" at the top of the home page. I have four cats, so of course that scared me. I think it's important to remember that they are a big terrier, they have prey drive, can be stubborn and might be dog aggressive. I haven't ruled them out for the future, but I don't know if I'm cut out for terrier ownership either. I also know you have to be very careful about who you buy from. I was told by the Poodle breeder I've talking w/ that there are a lot of them w/ temperment issues around here. She said she's had more than one snap at her at shows.

I really like the BRTs, they have a lot of GS qualities but have more working breeds (mainly Rottweilers) in their background which would be more compatable for me. I've seen a few at shows and one of the guys that was showing them explained to the spectators that they are bred to hunt "the biggest rats of all; humans." I thought that was funny and very true.

I wonder how bad the slobber really would be. I have a Maltese that doesn't make a mess at all and Rottweiler who leaves huge puddles in the kitchen every time he takes a drink. The hair doesn't seem to make as much difference as muzzle structure does. (Harley has droopy jowls)


----------



## KPoos

I think as with GSDs it takes a certain kind of owner to own one of these very large prey driven dogs. They want to work, need to work, and they need an owner that's got that constant air of authority about them so they don't test their position in the pack. I could never own one personally. I have too much anxiety and that can certainly be felt and manipulated by certain breeds of dogs.


----------



## jak

Yeah, that slobbery beard would be an issue, as I found out with the OES yesterday. So do they slobber for the sake of slobbering, or is it when they are exhausted, overweight? I do quite like briards, there are two people in my dog training club who have a few of them. But, I don't really like their coat, but they're a nice enough dogs. Bouvier's seem to "big" for me, in terms of wideness, not height, and I don't like really heavy dogs, but the ones I have seen at the shows seem quite nice.


----------



## cbrand

Powerful, dominant and strong willed dogs. Can be dog and people aggressive. Prone to cancer and bloat. Needs a highly experienced owner.


----------



## jak

cbrand said:


> Powerful, dominant and strong willed dogs. Can be dog and people aggressive. Prone to cancer and bloat. Needs a highly experienced owner.


Training isn't an issue for me, so I will just have to find a good breeder, when I eventually do get around to getting one (prob 10 years or so)
long time away lol


----------



## PonkiPoodles

cbrand said:


> Powerful, dominant and strong willed dogs.


Just the way I like them! LOL!

I actually wanted a Giant Schnauzer before my boyfriend came along with the two dobes. I love the black, I've only ever seen pepper and salt.


----------



## cbrand

PonkiPoodles said:


> Just the way I like them! LOL!
> 
> I actually wanted a Giant Schnauzer before my boyfriend came along with the two dobes. I love the black, I've only ever seen pepper and salt.


A Dobie is much more thoughtful and compliant dog.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

cbrand said:


> A Dobie is much more thoughtful and compliant dog.


I wish our female knew that... we've had dominance issues with her since she was a pup. She is 2 now and litterally bounces off the walls! She has her K-9 good citizen and we have her trained in agility and french ring... she's obedient - on her own terms. Drives me crazy, but I can't imagine not having her around.


----------



## jak

PonkiPoodles said:


> I wish our female knew that... we've had dominance issues with her since she was a pup. She is 2 now and litterally bounces off the walls! She has her K-9 good citizen and we have her trained in agility and french ring... she's obedient - on her own terms. Drives me crazy, but I can't imagine not having her around.


Lol, our Dobermanns breeder said that they only want to work on when they want to, so you have to make training as fun as possible otherwise they'll just switch off, which we have found with our wee Duke lol
And in our Club, there other two different people with Dobermanns.
Both are beautifully trained, one of them is in a quite high level of obedience, I have seen it in action, but come to competition day, nah couldn't be bothered, what's heel? Sit? Come?
And the other one is great too, but has done exactly the same thing.
They are both lovely and friendly dogs too lol


----------

